# [DNS] Problema con cierta zona, se mezcla !

## Diabliyo

Buenas.

Tengo un servidor dedicado en la nube el cual le configure el Servidor DNS y no habia tenido ningun problema cuando lo usaba con otras redes, me resolvia bien todo. Aparte tambien monte Apache+MySQL+PHP y tengo espacios de hosting para algunas cosas, asi que tambien re-configure el DNS para que se pudiera acceder al hosting por su sub-sibdominio.

Me di cuenta del este problema porque quiero estandarizar todas mis plataformas webs, ya que actualmente para mis plataformas web y mis blogs utilizo una base de datos independiente, donde cada una tiene sus propias tablas TIPICAS, como: Usuarios. Y con la finalidad de estandarizar las cuentas de mis usuarios y que no tengan que registrarse en cada uno de mis portales, pense en mejor centralizar un sitio de logeo, de forma que, cada vez que alguien se registre en alguno de mis portales, el registro se realizo contra mi servidor deciado, al cual le abriria una sub-dominio denominado: http://login.miservidor.com.

Mi primer paso fue ir al Account Manager de GoDaddy, ya que mis Blogs los manejo con GoDaddy, y solo mis plataformas webs las manejo con mi Servidor Dedicado (por las limitaciones que ofrece GoDaddy), en fin, edite cada una de las Zonas de los dominos de mis Blogs y le agregue una nueva regla donde invico que el sub-domonio "login" lo lance a: http://login.miservidor.com, y ademas en la parte de DNSs agregue las IPs de mi dns del servidor.com.

Pero malas noticias  :Sad: .... Cuando hago esto: login.blogX.com me lanza a blog.miservidor.com, en vez de ir a login.miservidor.com, no entiendo la razon porque :S, si ya verifique y efectivamente estoy escribiendo bien en las Reglas de zonas del dominio (en GoDaddy Account Manager), el dominio: login.miservidor.com.

Hasta este punto mi servidor dedicado esta asi:

Servidor Dedicado

OJO: no uso las IPs reales, para proteger mi servidor de los bots y personas maliciosas.

dominio: miservidor.com

ip1: 10.10.10.5 (ip directa)  --> miservidor.com

ip2: 10.10.10.6 (servidor de nombres 1) --> ns1.miservidor.com

ip3: 10.10.10.7 (servidor de nombres 2) --> ns2.miservidor.com

La configuracion del Servidor Dedicado tiene el hostname de: server, de modo que el servidor se llama (localmente): server.miservidor.com.

La configuracion de Zonas Externa:

Podran apreciar los sub-dominios de:

- ns1.miservidor.com

- ns2.miservidor.com

- server.miservidor.com

- www.miservidor.com

- mail.miservidor.com

- login.miservidor.com <-- el que me interesa

- blog.miservidor.com

- db.miservidor.com

- git.miservidor.com

# cat /var/named/external/db.miservidor.com

```
$TTL   604800

@   IN SOA   ns1.miservidor.com. server.miservidor.com. (

      2010080301   ; serial

      604800      ; refresh

      86400      ; retry

      2419200      ; expire

      604800 )   ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1

   IN MX   10 server

   IN A   10.10.10.5

ns1   IN A   10.10.10.6

ns2   IN A   10.10.10.7

mail   IN A   10.10.10.5

server   IN A   10.10.10.5

www   IN A   10.10.10.5

login   IN A   10.10.10.5 ; Login Sistema

blog   IN A   10.10.10.5 ; mi blog personal

git   IN A   10.10.10.5 ; Git Server

db   IN A   10.10.10.5 ; MySQL Databases
```

Las Reglas de Zonas Recursivas:

# cat /var/named/db.10.10.10.5

```
$TTL   604800

@   IN SOA   miservidor.com. server.miservidor.com. (

      1   ; serial

      8H   ; refresh

      2H   ; retry

      4W   ; expire

      1D )   ; minimum ttl

;

@   IN NS   miservidor.com

5   IN PTR   miservidor.com

5   IN PTR   www

5   IN PTR   server

5   IN PTR   mail

6   IN PTR   ns1

7   IN PTR   ns2

5   IN PTR   login   ; Login Registro de usuario

5   IN PTR   blog ; mi Blog

5   IN PTR   db   ; MySQL

5   IN PTR   git   ; MySQL

```

Si escribo directamente en el navegador la URL: http://login.miservidor.com sale perfectamente una pagina en Blanco (que hice de prueba) y dice: Pagina de LOGIN.

Pero cuando escribo en el navegador la URL: http://login.blogX.com que se supone me debe re-dirigir a http://login.miservidor.com, me envia a: http://blog.miservidor.com.

Espero puedan ayudarme !!

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya medio soluciones el problema, pero no entiendo porque sucede esta anomalia o probelma....

Mi solucion fue simple, edite mi configuracion de sub-dominios en apache (VirtualHost) y coloque el VirtualHost de login.miservidor.com al principio de todos, ya que todos mis VirtualHost los tengo dentro de un mismo archivo llamadao mis_subdominios.conf. Ya con eso ahora cuando hago: login.miblog.com o login.miplataforma.com, entra directo la pagina de login.miservidor.com.

Porque sera que, si la configuracion del VirtualHost login.miservidor.com esta en segunda posicion o mas abajo, entra directo siempre el primer VirtualHost... el que tenia al principio era blog.miservidor.com y pues, este era el que entraba.

Saludos !

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Porque sera que, si la configuracion del VirtualHost login.miservidor.com esta en segunda posicion o mas abajo, entra directo siempre el primer VirtualHost... el que tenia al principio era blog.miservidor.com y pues, este era el que entraba.
> 
> Saludos !

 

Es por que definitivamente sigue habiendo algo mal en la configuración de tus DNS. Por eso login.dominio.tld te lleva al vhost por defecto, que da la casualidad que es justo el que necesitas. Como se bien poco y nada de BInd, hasta ahí nomás llego pero como dice el dicho, si así como está se comporta como esperabas y no está roto, no lo arregles.  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   
> 
> Porque sera que, si la configuracion del VirtualHost login.miservidor.com esta en segunda posicion o mas abajo, entra directo siempre el primer VirtualHost... el que tenia al principio era blog.miservidor.com y pues, este era el que entraba.
> 
> Saludos ! 
> ...

 

Pues asi habia dejado, ya que se estaba comportando bien... Pero ahora creo que necesito darme una leida a la Guia Admin Linux sobre DNSs ya que tengo un segundo dominio apuntando a mi servidor y en vez de entrar la pagina que quiero que entre, entra la de Login  :Sad: ...

Mientras me meto en la leida, que me recomiendas estudiar aparte de la Guia Administracion de Redes Segunda Edicion (este PDF).

Les dejo la configuracion de mis zonas por si las dudas:

10.10.10.1 -->  IP Fija 1

10.10.10.2 --> IP Fija 2

10.10.10.3 --> IP Fija 3

# cat /etc/named.conf

```
options {

   directory "/var/named/";

   listen-on-v6 { none; };

   listen-on port 53 { 127.0.0.1; 10.10.10.1; 10.10.10.2; 10.10.10.3; };

   forwarders { 8.8.8.8; 208.67.222.222; };

   dnssec-enable yes;

   dnssec-lookaside "." trust-anchor dlv.isc.org.;

   };

acl slaves {

   10.10.10.2;

   10.10.10.3;

   };

acl internals {

   127.0.0.1;

   10.10.10.1;

   };

view "internal" {

   match-clients { internals; };

   recursion yes;

   zone "miservidor.com" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/internals/db.miservidor.com";

      };

   zone "nuevodominio.com" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/internals/db.nuevodominio.com";

      };

   zone "10.10.10.in-addr.arpa" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/db.10.10.10";

      };

   zone "1.168.192.in-addr.arpa" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/db.192.168.1";

      };

   };

view "external" {

   match-clients { any; };

   recursion no;

   zone "crver.net" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/externals/db.miservidor.com";

      allow-transfer { slaves; };

      };

   zone "nuervodominio.com" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/externals/db.nuevodominio.com";

      allow-transfer { slaves; };

      };

   zone "225.23.67.in-addr.arpa" {

      type master;

      file "/var/named/db.67.23.225";

      };

   };

logging {

   channel default_syslog {

      file "/var/log/names.log" versions 3 size 5m;

      severity debug;

      print-time yes;

      print-severity yes;

      print-category yes;

      };

   category default { default_syslog; };

   };

trusted-keys {

   "dlv.isc.org."   257 3 5 "BEAAAAPHMu/5onzrEE7z1egmhg/WPO0+juoZrW3euWEn4MxDCE1+lLy2 brhQv5rN32RKtMzX6Mj70jdzeND4XknW58dnJNPCxn8+jAGl2FZLK8t+ 1uq4W+nnA3qO2+DL+k6BD4mewMLbIYFwe0PG73Te9fZ2kJb56dhgMde5 ymX4BI/oQ+cAK50/xvJv00Frf8kw6ucMTwFlgPe+jnGxPPEmHAte/URk Y62ZfkLoBAADLHQ9IrS2tryAe7mbBZVcOwIeU/Rw/mRx/vwwMCTgNboM QKtUdvNXDrYJDSHZws3xiRXF1Rf+al9UmZfSav/4NWLKjHzpT59k/VSt TDN0YUuWrBNh";

};

key "TRANSFER" {

   algorithm hmac-md5;

   secret "la_clave_secreta";

};

server 10.10.10.1 {

   keys {

      TRANSFER;

   };

};

server 10.10.10.2 {

   keys {

      TRANSFER;

   };

};

server 10.10.10.3 {

   keys {

      TRANSFER;

   };

};

```

# /var/named/externals/db.miservidor.com

```

$TTL   604800

@   IN SOA   ns1.miservidor.com. server.miservidor.com. (

      2011081401   ; serial

      604800      ; refresh

      3600      ; retry

      2419200      ; expire

      3600 )   ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1

   IN MX   10 server

   IN A   10.10.10.1

ns1   IN A   10.10.10.2

ns2   IN A   10.10.10.3

mail   IN A   10.10.10.1

server   IN A   10.10.10.1

www   IN CNAME miservidor.com

login   IN A   10.10.10.1 ; Login Systema

ricardo   IN A   10.10.10.1 ;

git   IN A   10.10.10.1 ; Git Server

db   IN A   10.10.10.1 ; MySQL Databases

crver.net.   IN A 10.10.10.1

default._domainkey IN TXT "v=DKIM1; g=*; k=rsa; p=clave_sha1"; ----- DKIM default for crver.net

crver.net.   IN TXT   "v=spf1 ip4:10.10.10.1 a mx ptr mx:miservidor.com ~all"

crver.net.   IN TXT   "v=spf2.0/form,pra mx ip4:10.10.10.1 ~all"

; domainkeys
```

# /var/named/externals/db.nuevodominio.com

```
$TTL   604800

@   IN SOA   nuevodominio.com. server.nuevodominio.com. (

      2011021401   ; serial

      3600      ; refresh

      86400      ; retry

      2419200      ; expire

      3600 )   ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1.miservidor.com

   IN NS   ns2.miservidor.com

   IN MX   10 server

   IN A   10.10.10.1

server   IN A   10.10.10.1

www   IN CNAME nuevodominio.com.

login   IN CNAME login.miservidor.com.

```

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Sabes Inodoro_Pereyra creo que el problema no es mi DNS, ya que termine la lectura sobre BIND (completita) noto que solo tenia 1 error en mi configuracion del DNS y era respecto a www.miservidor.com, vaya, hasta hice la prueba y vi efectivamente habia ese error.

Hice esto:

Escribi en el navegador: miservidor.com y entraba una pagina con el logotipo de mi empresa (osea, CORRECTO).

Despues escribi en el navegador: www.miservidor.com y pum... aparecia una hoja en blanco diciendo: "LOGIN...", dicha hoja, yo la acondicione para el sub-dominio: login.miservidor.com que esta como primera declaracion en los VirtualHost del apache.

Tomando en cuenta esto y haciendo pruebas con otras paginas, cuando hacemos host www.sitio.com devuelve que www es un alias CNAME de sitio.com, por lo cual a mi no me salia eso, y era porque el sub-dominio www lo enviaba a la IP, asi:

# cat /var/names/exterior/db.miservidor.com

```
www            IN A            10.10.10.1
```

Lo cual, cambie por:

```
www            IN CNAME      miservidor.com
```

Y ahora cuando hago host www.miservidor.com me devuelve que www es alias CNAME de miservidor.com. Osea, que ahora la configuracion en el DNS esta correcta.

Pero Oh ! sorpresa  :Sad: , si escribo www.miservidor.com sigue accediendo a la pagina en blanco con el mensaje de "login..." esto quiere decir (me imagino, o creo..) que el problema ya no es el DNS, sino apache !!...

Que piensan al respecto ??

Les dejo la configuracion de mi apache, porque por mas que lo veo, no encuentro el error... solo una observacion es que yo mantendo todos mis virtuales en un solo archivo llamado mis_dominios.conf y segun el httpd.conf este hace llamada a Include conf.d/*.conf ANTES de la declaracion del NameVirtualHost, eso influira en el problema ?.... Les dejo el archivo, chequenlo !

# cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf

```
# excluyo la configuracion inicial y solo muestro los donde empiezan los VirtualHost

.....

Include conf.d/*.conf  # esta linea incluye los archivos de conf.d/

...

...

NameVirtualHost miservidor.com:80

<VirtualHost miservidor.com:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    ServerName miservidor.com

    ErrorLog logs/miservidor_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/miservidor_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

# aqui justamente finaliza el httpd.conf
```

Despues los includes de los VirtualHost:

# cat /etc/httpd/conf.d/mis_dominios.conf

Aqui tengo todos mis virtuales (sub-dominios), en este preciso orden.

```
<VirtualHost login.miservidor.com:80>

   ServerAdmin   contacto@sie-group.net

   ServerAlias   login.miservidor.com

   DocumentRoot   /home/login

   ServerSignature   On

   ErrorLog   logs/login_miservidor_error_log

   CustomLog   logs/login_miservidor_acces_log commin

<Directory "/home/login">

   Options FollowSymLinks

   AllowOverride All

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Directory>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost ricardo.miservidor.com:80>

   ServerAdmin   contacto@sie-group.net

   ServerAlias   ricardo.miservidor.com

   DocumentRoot   /home/ricardo/public_html

   ServerSignature On

   ErrorLog   logs/ricardo_miservidor_error_log

   CustomLog   logs/ricardo_miservidor_acces_log commin

<Directory />

   Options FollowSymLinks

   AllowOverride None

</Directory>

<Directory "/home/ricardo/public_html">

   Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

   AllowOverride None

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Directory>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost git.miservidor:80>

   ServerAdmin   contacto@sie-group.net

   ServerAlias   git.miservidor.com

   DocumentRoot   /home/git

   ServerSignature   On

   ErrorLog   logs/git_miservidor_error_log

   CustomLog   logs/git_miservidor_acces_log commin

   DirectoryIndex gitweb.cgi

   SetEnv GITWEB_CONFIG /etc/gitweb.conf

</VirtualHost>

```

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Vamos avanzando bien  :Very Happy: ...

He cambiado la llamada de mis archivos mis_dominios.conf y mis_alias.conf despues de la declaracion del NameVirtualHost miservidor.com y ahora si escirbo miservidor.com o www.miservidor.com entra la pagina con el logotipo... todo correcto  :Very Happy:  !...

Ahora el problema es[b] tengo un [b]segundo dominio[b] que lo llamaremos [b]nuevodominio.com para el cual ya le asigne una zona como podran ver en mi configuracion que les puse mas arriba (del DNS).

Pero no se como ponerlo en Apache  :Sad: , ya que si lo declaro asi, me sale error:

# cat /etc/http/conf/httpd.conf

```
.....

....

NameVirtualHost crver.net:80

<VirtualHost crver.net:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    ServerName crver.net

    ErrorLog logs/crver-net-error_log

    CustomLog logs/crver-net-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

NameVirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80

<VirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /home/nuevodominio/public_html

    ServerName nuevodominio.com

    ErrorLog logs/nuevodominio_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/nuevodominio_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

Include servidor/*.conf # ahora aqui tengo mis archivos
```

El error es:

# /etc/init.d/httpd restart

```
Stopping httpd:                                            [  OK  ]

Starting httpd: [Mon Feb 14 23:31:29 2011] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name nuevodominio.com -- ignoring!

[Mon Feb 14 23:31:29 2011] [error] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name nuevodominio.com -- ignoring!
```

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya logre levantar Apache, pero aun tengo un problemita  :Sad: .... Les platico:

Primero re-configure el DNS para la resolucion de la nueva zona nuevodominio.com en donde edite solamente el archivo db.nuevodominio.com, quedando asi:

# cat /var/names/exterior/db.nuevodominio.com

```
$TTL    604800

@   IN SOA  nuevodominio.com. server.nuevodominio.com. (

                2011021401   ; serial

                3600            ; refresh

                86400           ; retry

                2419200         ; expire

                3600 )  ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1

        IN NS   ns2

        IN MX   10 server

        IN A    67.23.225.225  ; <-- esto agregue nuevo

server  IN A    67.23.225.225

www     IN CNAME turundus.net.  ; <--- esto tambien es nuevo

login   IN CNAME login.crver.net.  ; <--- y esto

ns1     IN A    67.23.225.226

ns2     IN A    67.23.225.227
```

Edite el httpd.conf habilitando el nuevo VirtualHost, pero existe un detalle, de que la variable NameVirtualHost para nuevodominio.com, no debo especificarla, sino tira error:

# cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf

```
NameVirtualHost crver.net:80

<VirtualHost crver.net:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    ServerName crver.net

    ErrorLog logs/crver-net-error_log

    CustomLog logs/crver-net-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

#NameVirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80

<VirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /home/nuevodominio/public_html

    ServerName nuevodominio.com

    ErrorLog logs/nuevodominio_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/nuevodominio_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

# mis sub-dominios y alias

Include servidor/*.conf
```

Si descomento la linea que esta arriba, sale el error de:

```
Starting httpd: [Tue Feb 15 01:08:26 2011] [warn] NameVirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80 has no VirtualHosts
```

Ahora EL PROBLEMA es que, si accedo asi: www.nuevodominio.com me sale la pagina como si estuviese entrando a www.miservidor.com, pero si pongo solamente: nuevodominio.com, accede el sitio nuevo. Vaya, sin WWW entra bien, pero CON WWW ya no.

Aqui si que ya no entiendo, si ya declare el www  IN CNAME nuevodominio.com, se supone que deberia entrar, pero no doy con el clavo  :Sad: .

Saludos !

----------

## opotonil

Hace bastante que no uso apache, me cambie a lighttpd, pero por lo que recuerdo y lo que veo aqui:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html

Creo que tendria que ser algo asi:

```

NameVirtualHost *:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    ServerName crver.net

    ErrorLog logs/crver-net-error_log

    CustomLog logs/crver-net-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /home/nuevodominio/public_html

    ServerName nuevodominio.com

    ServerAlias www.nuevodominio.com

    ErrorLog logs/nuevodominio_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/nuevodominio_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost> 

```

fijate en el ServerAlias para www.nuevodominio.com. Si no defines en ningun sitio, de apache, nada sobre www.nuevodominio.com ira al virtualhost por defecto que por defecto sera el que hayas definido primero o el que definas con _default_.

Salu2.

----------

## Diabliyo

hola opotolin fijate que si lo cambio tal cual me lo pones, me salta este error:

# /etc/init.d/httpd restart

```
Starting httpd: [Tue Feb 15 09:04:32 2011] [warn] VirtualHost ricardo.crver.net:80 overlaps with VirtualHost git.crver.net:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive

[Tue Feb 15 09:04:32 2011] [warn] VirtualHost login.crver.net:80 overlaps with VirtualHost ricardo.crver.net:80, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
```

Como quiera estare moviendole y seguir algunos consejos del link que me dejaste.... !

--- EDITO ---

Fijate que si dejo asi el httpd.conf:

# cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf

```
NameVirtualHost miservidor.com:80

<VirtualHost miservidor.com:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    ServerName miservidor.com

    ErrorLog logs/miservidor_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/miservidor_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

# NameVirtualHost nuevodominio:80

<VirtualHost *:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /home/nuevodominio/public_html

    ServerName nuevodominio.com

    ServerAlias www.nuevodominio.com  #<---------- agregamos esta linea

    ErrorLog logs/nuevodominio_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/nuevodominio_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>
```

Cuando accedo a www.nuevodominio.com me lanza a login.miservidor.com (el primer virtualhost), y si accedo a nuevodominio.com me lanza a miservidor.com (pagina principal).

Saludos !

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno ya vamos mas avanzaditos jejeje xD, pero parece que no  :Sad: ... en fin !....

Ya logre se visualize el sitio www.nuevodominio.com y nuevodominio.com, pero no accede un sub-dominio que acabo de declararle, que es: login.nuevodominio.com, esto deberia hacer que acceda a una pagina en blanco con el mensaje de Login.... Pero me lanza a la raiz del sitio, vaya, login.nuevodominio.com lo intento lanzar hacia login.miservidor.com, pero me sale el sitio de miservidor.com.

Les dejo la configuracion del DNS de ambos dominios:

# cat /var/named/exterior/db.nuevodominio.com

```
$TTL    604800

@   IN SOA  nuevodominio.com. server.nuevodominio.com. (

                2011021401   ; serial

                3600            ; refresh

                86400           ; retry

                2419200         ; expire

                3600 )  ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1

        IN NS   ns2

        IN MX   10 server

        IN A    10.10.10.1

server  IN A    10.10.10.1

www     IN CNAME nuevodominio.com.

login   IN CNAME login.miservidor.com.  ; <--- aqui se lanza el sub-dominio

ns1     IN A    10.10.10.2

ns2     IN A    10.10.10.3
```

# cat /var/named/exterior/db.miservidor.com

```
$TTL   604800

@   IN SOA   ns1.miservidor.com. server.miservidor.com. (

      2011081401   ; serial

      604800      ; refresh

      3600      ; retry

      2419200      ; expire

      3600 )   ; negative cache ttl

;

@   IN NS   ns1

   IN MX   10 server

   IN A 10.10.10.1

ns1   IN A   10.10.10.2

ns2   IN A   10.10.10.3

mail   IN A   10.10.10.1

server   IN A   10.10.10.1

www   IN CNAME miservidor.com

login   IN A   10.10.10.1 ; Login Systema

ricardo   IN A   10.10.10.1 ;

git   IN A   10.10.10.1 ; Git Server

db   IN A   10.10.10.1 ; MySQL Databases
```

Y el httpd.conf:

```
NameVirtualHost miservidor.com:80

<VirtualHost miservidor.com:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /var/www/html

    ServerName miservidor.com

    ErrorLog logs/nuevodominio_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/nuevodominio_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>

# NameVirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80

<VirtualHost nuevodominio.com:80>

    ServerAdmin contacto@sie-group.net

    DocumentRoot /home/nuevodominio/public_html

    ServerName nuevodominio.com

    ServerAlias www.nuevodominio.com

    ErrorLog logs/nuevodominio_com-error_log

    CustomLog logs/nuevodominio_com-access_log common

</VirtualHost>
```

----------

## Diabliyo

Hasta este punto, siguiendo la configuracion de zonas para miservidor.com y nuevodominio.com, y la configuracion del Apache, logro acceder con exito a:

miservidor.com

www.miservidor.com

cualquier_subdominio.miservidor.com

nuevodominio.com

www.nuevodominio.com

Y no logro acceder al unico sub-dominio que declare para nuevodominio.com, que es: login.nuevodominio.com, en donde este, es solo un elemento que apunta al sub-dominio login.miservidor.com.

Que opinan !?

---- EDITO ---

Tengo un tercer dominio, pero este esta alojado con GoDaddy y apuntando a un hosting del mismo proveedor, asi que le cree un sub-dominio llamado login y lo apunte a login.miservidor.com, y cuando accedo en el navegador: login.tercerdominio.com, me manda a miservidor.com, lo cual es un total error, ya que deberia mandarme a login.miservidor.com que es una pagina blanca con el mensaje de "login...".

Creo que el Apache ya esta bien, el problema tal vez persiste en las zonas DNS, pero no logro ver donde  :Sad: ...

Saludos !

----------

